# Sony digital camera has no image on screen



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I have Sony Cybershot digital camera has no image on the screen when I uncover the photo lens and try to take photo. It is dark even when I am aiming at bright lighted objects, yet the numbers and usual icons displayed on the screen.

Some electronic failure inside the camera ?

What could be the problem ?

Thanks.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

try removing the battery, pressing the power button a couple of times to drain the voltage and then re-open the camera. Might just require a reset.


----------



## masskaos101 (Aug 12, 2010)

what model is it? because one of my camera's had the same problem. I am not for sure if what I did to fix mine will fix yours.


----------

